
Browser Hacking 1: Testing Your Code - nreece
http://www.0x000000.com/index.php?i=521
======
boucher
The website listed, <http://browsershots.org/>, is actually really cool. These
kind of automated screen shot sites have popped up now and then, but this is
definitely the best "free" one I've seen.

